# mixing live rock



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got another 40 or so lbs and 5 gallons worth of sand today. I put them in my 72 gallon. Now, the rock was in an established tank and was out of water for about 15 minutes or so.

I have 45lbs curing for the last 5 or 6 weeks in my 55 gallon. It was tons of brownish hair algae on it and I've been doing water changes for the past week or so since I was told to start doing so is.

Now time is not a factor, but can I put the rock from my 55 with the one I just got in my 72? If it takes longer to cure, no big deal.

It's just I only have one 48" light right now and only one protein skimmer.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If the water in your 55 gallon is testing zero for ammonia and nitrite, then i would go ahead and combine them.

You say the live rock came out of an established aquarium...
Why was the established aquarium being taken apart? This is very important to know. Live rock can carry disease from one system to another.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

The tank was taken apart because the guy has testicular cancer. So he downgraded from a 90 gal to 30 and only kept his prized pieces. He didn't have the time or energy to keep up with the 90.

I mixed them together this morning. Right now I have two magnum 350's running with filter pad and activated carbon. Mainly for extra water circulation as well as 1 small powerhead and one huge on for a protein skimmer. I don't have the skimmer running because it's too tight between the tank and the wall.

I have a 30 gall with two firefish that I will turn into a sump and put the skimmer there, but I've been buying equipment when I can find a good deal.

I'm going to get ready and sell my 55 gal with some extra goodies for a freshwater tank and a 10 gallon with a stand on craigslist to help get my funds up for a MH.


----------

